# West Park Mortuary Jan' 13



## prettyvacant71 (Jan 2, 2013)

West Park Mortuary

Well hello there folks


I hope everyone’s happy and healthy. I haven’t been about for a few months so I haven’t been doing any exploring or even checking out DP, it’s been proper hard! So anyway, as I’ve been in Woking for a few weeks I thought it would be rude not to check out how West Park is looking now, so today I managed to get over there and was very surprised to find the morgue. I never thought I would get to see the place, I knew it existed, well I’d heard rumours, but never had any luck finding it, so it is a great start to the New Year, I hope that luck lasts...like [email protected]?k will it, no, no negative self fulfilling prophecies I am feeling positive today??? The back box to my exhaust fell off on the way there so everyone heard me coming, I thought here we go again more agro and I’m only a few hours into 2013, so I did what is best for a blown exhaust and turned up the stereo. 

As it was an unplanned on the spot explore I rolled up halfway through the afternoon which didn’t leave many hours of daylight. It seemed that quite a few folks had the same idea, nothing like a good old poke around a mortuary to get the New Year under way. I was on my own, but before long 2 fellow explorers turned up GS and IWCW, both really nice dudes good to meet ya folks. A short while later a couple more popped in, then whilst I was struggling with the light and on my way out several more visited, I don’t think that place has had some many live one’s in there for many years.


I think most folks know the history of what was a fascinating place, so on with the pics... 























I’ve never dared to go inside one of the fridges before as sometimes I’m a bit superstitious with stuff like this, but after the crap I’ve had the last few months I thought what the hell....plus they are usually full of body trays that flip up if you sit on them so being easy to get made it more tempting to get a more unusual view, we’ll all end up in one someday anyway







Pics like this could really do with a little tasteful hdr to show off the light and shady bits...I must stop moaning about how slow my laptop is and get some proper software and actually get off my arse and try it out because I’ve seen some folks do it really well and (that don’t mean I will though!)








I was surprised to see microscope slides with bits of “person” on and brain impregnated wax cubes. If you fancy exploring here I would do it soon as, cause I reckon there’s a good chance it will get sealed up once word gets around, someone somewhere is likely to be upset about this potentially sensitive matter, after all, I guess if I had family who had died there and given consent for their parts to be used in research I’d probably be upset if their brains were still lying about....mind you it depends how well you get on with your family














Some of the slides were dated back to the early 20’s and 30’s....I know it sounds rather grim but I can’t help finding it very interesting














slices of brain held in wax....you can see the little lobes, fascinating stuff!  I was thinking of taking one and putting it in the fridge and telling my brother its some hard cured calves liver pate give it a try...but then my morals kicked in, sadly they do that sometimes.....plus if everyone took one there wouldn’t be any left to photo now wud there!!! 














Stranger bits hanging about....a huge mummified rat and on the lower right the headless back end of a cat on the table








I took this pic just how the last person arranged it in this “artistic pose”....I didn’t fancy shunting it about or using implements as chopsticks to pick it up and leave it in a more “natural” pose, however I did hear someone say “you're not taking that home are ya?” and it’s since moved whilst I was there and I must say it does look happier in its new place
































Light was fading fast plus I needed a fag (I’m trying to cut down before I finally stop, well I’m delaying the actual stopping by cutting down a bit, slowly, but by now my patience and lack of nicotine was really getting to me) and I needed a torch and I wasn’t really thinking what I was doing, I got the torch out and put it on the table, saw my baccy, couldn’t wait any longer, made a roll up and smoked the thing in about 3 drags, then picked up that [email protected]?kin rat instead of the torch....I was there alone but if someone had walked by they wud have heard me swearing:icon_evil




















I left after this shot, it was getting dark and id left the hand wipes in the car and i needed another fag cause i was stressed by now and i weren’t gona roll them with rat hands....i don’t think there was much left to see as it’s a small place but I did rush about so I’m not too happy wiv all the pics so if i get the chance i wud like to have another look.








Here’s just a few hand held pics i took on the way back to the car, West Park fans will be pleased to know that the main reception and several wards have been spared demolition, not much is left but it’s better than nothing I guess.














Look!!! Some of the old shelters have even been spared! That’s great ...and folks have even moved in to some of them with the lights on.








In the distance the old water tower looks pretty lonely at the end of the new street of sterile soulless houses. Some developers can actually make sympathetic new builds but they have failed here....bright new yellow brickwork just grates. One of the explorers I met in the morgue said they actually felt like crying when they saw the mess they have made of what was such an amazing place....I felt exactly the same, we get attached to places we explore and most of the times its only the photos that we have left, that’s if we’re even lucky enough to get them! 


Well I hope you enjoyed lookin....until next time I hope, safe sploorin folks


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 2, 2013)

Those brain slides make my skin crawl! I wonder if all the lovely young families have any idea that a mere stone's throw away from their homes, there are human brain samples and animal corpses!


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 2, 2013)

Nice! Well done.


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Jan 2, 2013)

lovely images, what a place!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 2, 2013)

Cracking report & photos.


----------



## Mars Lander (Jan 2, 2013)

Great seeing this again its one of the most interesting splores ever! You have captured it really well, I just couldnt go in a fridge tho 

I see you found my Squirrel time clock...






But what about me ' Brainhenge" haha


----------



## explorer101 (Jan 2, 2013)

love the pics! must put on list to go!
L x


----------



## lost (Jan 2, 2013)

I didn't realise there was so much of interest left, nice shots and write up.


----------



## sweet pea (Jan 2, 2013)

great shots and a great report i loved it


----------



## night crawler (Jan 2, 2013)

Good report that though a few photos I found very disterbing


----------



## AlexanderJones (Jan 2, 2013)

Cracking report man! I think I've found the location for my next explore!


----------



## Silent Hill (Jan 2, 2013)

Lip smackingly gorgeous is that  A fine start to your new year.


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 2, 2013)

Amazing stuff dude, I missed out on this by hours: They were stripping it while we were there!  So cheers for sharing.


----------



## Mars Lander (Jan 2, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> Amazing stuff dude, I missed out on this by hours: They were stripping it while we were there!  So cheers for sharing.



I keep wondering about this , am thiking it could of been us as weren't exactly quiet here at the time, moving stuff about to get to different parts and this report is about a month after ours and it seems all is still there!


----------



## ZerO81 (Jan 2, 2013)

Really nice set of shots here mate, I do wish I had seen this on my 2 trips down to WP the other year, tempted to go down just to complete my visit, but its an awfully long way to go for a small part.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jan 2, 2013)

Epic place, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jan 2, 2013)

The new builds are crap, cant stand the things. 
Its a strange little place, so interesting. Great pics and report


----------



## Andy Wipes (Jan 2, 2013)

Amazing place & photos. Not sure I'd like to go inside the fridges though!


----------



## Bones out (Jan 2, 2013)

I wondered where you had vanished to?? Cracking report there.... Got in just in time ;-)


----------



## I W C W (Jan 3, 2013)

Promised you I would join. Great to meet you dude! Sorry we had to rush off. Winter light levels and all that..
Great set!


----------



## MrDan (Jan 3, 2013)

Absolutely frickin' loved it!
Had no idea this was still in such great shape. Visit is on the cards!
Sweet, up for it?!


----------



## steve2109 (Jan 4, 2013)

Great report and pics, thanks for posting


----------



## muppix (Jan 4, 2013)

Fantastic - well done! Thought this place was wiped long ago, apparently not.


----------



## whitelaw (Jan 4, 2013)

Personally, while I think this is a great explore (and thank you for the images) I am more than disappointed in those who closed this place out. Those brain tissue blocks (and adrenal glands, by the way) represent people who lived, were loved and died. Those tissue blocks needed treating with more respect than just left there. It is, in my humble opinion, a disgrace to leave human tissue behind. Of course, from an urbex point of view, I also agree that it adds a great deal to mortuary exploration - it just shouldnt happen.

As I have said elsewhere, I used to work as a path tech - if they left this behind, there will be other more harmful nasties in places like this. 
Take care, good people. Don't throw it away.


----------



## addictedmedia (Jan 4, 2013)

great report keep up the goos work


----------



## Pen15 (Jan 7, 2013)

Good to see you back, you have been missed.

Great report and write up !!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jan 9, 2013)

AltDayOut said:


> Great seeing this again its one of the most interesting splores ever! You have captured it really well, I just couldnt go in a fridge tho
> 
> I see you found my Squirrel time clock...
> 
> ...



it kinda gives us a warm feeling to see familar bits of work don't it

hey PS....that wuda scared the hell outa me ur "psycho torch look"....RUN AWAY!!!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jan 9, 2013)

night crawler said:


> Good report that though a few photos I found very disterbing



me too...i must be very disturbed to get in the fridge


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jan 9, 2013)

I W C W said:


> Promised you I would join. Great to meet you dude! Sorry we had to rush off. Winter light levels and all that..
> Great set!



Hey great to hear from ya again dude!!! Kudos for takin the plunge...there's sum good folks on this site. I will be over ur way in a few wks i will pm you.

Take care, laters pv


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jan 9, 2013)

Bonesout said:


> I wondered where you had vanished to?? Cracking report there.... Got in just in time ;-)



Ive been sitting in that fridge waiting for the right light, suddenly weeks have past


----------



## perjury saint (Jan 9, 2013)

*Bostin shots there! *


----------

